# 3M Colorquartz, what are your opinions about it?



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

Just wondering what everyones opinion about 3M colorquarts as a substrate happens to be... like or dislike, specific reasons for your opinion, and what your experiences with it have been like... Im thinking of getting some myself, but it looks like it may be a big pain in the butt since its not sold locally...


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The Tgrade is awesome. You can vacuum it like gravel and not suck it up your python. I like black personally. Another advantage is lots of colors to choose from (and combinations).


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with terd. I have the T-grade black and I couldn't be happier with it


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have found pool filter sand to be just as good when it comes to grain size and not being vacuumed up and at $5 for a 50 lb bag of PFS it is hard to beat. PFS unfortunately is really only in a white and off-white. The 3m color quartz is awesome in the fact that it comes in so many colors so if your are looking for a specific tan, black, off-white, or some crazy bright color then 3m is the way to go. You may pay more money but, if you end up getting exactly what you want then it is worth it IMO.


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought the brown 's' grade and it is awesome. the 's' grade looks perfect for fish to dig and sift through... I would avoid the lighter colors like buff, and smoke, because they are soooo bright white looking, unless that is what you are going for.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, Im thinking of maybe getting some of the black s grade, I was told of a company that would send out a sample pack of all the types so I could check them out in person, but theyve yet to return my phone call and its been almost a week...So I may check another route, for that amount of money I wanna be really sure about what i want,lol... oh, also , Pool filter sand is $10 for 50 pounds here...and Im not to fond of the coloration of what is sold locally...

I was thinking it might look nice to maybe use 3 parts Black, to 1 part red... Maybe even in T grade...or maybe black S grade, and red T grade... or Black S grade and some of the small pebbles from my local beach, a mixture of volcanic rocks, agates, and shell...most of them like pea size down to quarter pea size and smaller...hmmmm


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

There really is no huge difference in T or S grade. T is larger and rougher. S is smaller and finer. They both sink just as quickly as the otehr, and neither have an issue being gravel/siphoned when cleaning tanks. I use both, T-grade with my mbunas and S-grade in my7g CA/SA - loaches tank. I prefer the S-grade leaps and bounds over T-grade for visual appearances. Specially if you have a strong enough current, once the water settles in to a designated current, you can see 'wave lines' in the sand just like at the beach. T grade does it as well but doesn't look as nice since it's bigger.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

oooo, sounds nice, definately will go with S grade proabbly then... but does anybody know where I could get a sample pack like *** seen other people mention? I tried calling a company I was told would send me one, but theyve never returned my calls... (2 in the last 9 days, I was miscounting the days, thought it had been almost a week, but its been over a week,lol)


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never heard of a sample pack? sorry.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

*** seen one once on another forum, the guy had a picture of it, but a picture of samples still isnt the same as having the samples, he told me the people he got it from, said to just call them and tell them you need a sample pack to decide what type you want to buy, and so far that hasnt panned out,lol...


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Black S grade rocks. I have it in all 3 of my tanks now. Pictures at http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/djoneser/

I have not heard of nor seen sample packs before.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmm, doesnt look very black in your pics, but maybe its just my monitor...


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

The last pic titled "mama" looks very black.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

must be my monitor then...just reformatted my pc and had a display debacle when downloading new drivers for my graphics card, it screwed everything up, had to find an older version, found it, it works great, but colors are slightly different now...

Anyway, thats probably why it looks kinda gray on my screen...

Does anybody have any pics of what the red looks like in a tank? (yeah, i am most likely gonna go with black, but im just curious...)


----------



## jmk (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got three bags of the S grade for $20 a bage cant waite to get it put in.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

lucky, the best *** been able to find is $40 per bag, but thats shipped...still way higher though...


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Besides the fact that is very hard to get your hands on, I have heard nothing but great things. In fact it is just silica sand with 1-3% sodium glass. Depending on the chemistry of the sodium it MIGHT have a small buffering capacity.

I have 2 local distributors that won't sell it to me. 2 local applicators and one won't sell it to me. I am waiting on the other to get back to me to see if we can work somethig out.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I found a place that will sell. They have two bags of black t grade now. Says I can see what he has or order from him.

Success!

He has a sample kit to look at as well.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are looking for it, try the applicators in your area that 3m lists. You might find someone.

My dad is a contractor, might try and see if I can buy it from a distributor using his info.


----------

